# New member pics of R32 GTR



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all. Bought my first Skyline a little while ago so thought I'd finally put up some pics on here. The car has been owned by a couple of members on here previously and was built in Japan by Zenitani to nearly 600bhp. 

Plans are to take the bodywork back to standard and sell the Veilside spoiler and carbon bonnet that were on the car when I bought it, paint the wheels all one colour (still yet to decide what colour), fit some better seats, black foam for the rollcage and a general tidy up and polish and just enjoy it in the spring 



















































And this is the Veilside spoiler that was on it when I bought it


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Fine overall, great wheels


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks. They're Nismo GT4 wheels, I just prefer them all one colour so I'll get a mate to photoshop them in different colours.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thought id seen that before

cool!

the bonnet is by Stout


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm like that. Shame I hit mine into a brick wall looks disgusting right now


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

^ ouch sorry to hear that. 

Matty I thought it was a Border bonnet, never heard of stout before. It's full carbon and pretty thin. 

Here's how it looked with a previous owner


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Very rare wheels those previous ones

Looks like stout bonnet to me not border

Border will be stamped As will stout


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe the previous wheels were Gram Lights. I'll stick with the Nismo wheels that are on the car but would love a set of BBS LM's to go on her. Thanks for the info on the bonnet I'll check to see what it says. Once you mentioned it I google it and the vents are in the same places as the Stout ones so I'd say you're right.


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

previous wheels look very very nice....got similar design ssr's on mine


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I quiet like the bonnet looks very functional. I like the way you're going back to the standard exterior, with the Nismo bits it is hard to beat!


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm going for a bit more of a subtle and low look. If the bonnet had just the middle vents I'd have probably kept it but I'm just not that keen on the two other vents.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like that glovebox!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> I like that glovebox!


HKS glovebox holder


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

a gunmetal bnr32 is always nice :thumbsup:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kadir said:


> I like that glovebox!


I was just going to comment on that! I've always liked that setup, so clean.

Car looks great, too!


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah it's nice. You can either hide it all away keeping the interior stock, or have it open for show


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's the full spec of the car:

Tomie pistons with cooling channels + TI coating
Tomie high lift valve springs
HKS 1.2mm gasket
HKS GT2530 turbos with port processed matched
HKS oil pump
Zenitani cams 272/10.5 lift
Zenitani head work procced ports/combustion chamber
Zenitani processed water lines
8.3 compression
Oil catch tank
Tomei cam wheels
Heavy duty cam belt
700cc injectors
Twin fuel pumps
HKS actuators
Zenitani I/C pipe work
M'S air filters
Trust large intercooler
Trust large radiator
HKS oil cooler with remote filter
Split fire coil packs
HKS air flow delete kit
F con gold pro ecu

TRANSMISSION
New OSG triple plate clutch
Late BCN R33 gear box

SUSPENSION
HKS hyper dampers F9K/R7K
CUSCO front/rear roll bars
HKS KANSAI lower brace set
Stop tech front brakes 355x35
NISMO GT4 wheels painted gun metal
Rear steer locked out

INTERIOR
CUSCO 7 point roll cage plus padding
HKS EVC2 
HKS ETC controller
HKS EDA
Trust water gauge
Trust boost gauge
TECH TOM C460 Launch control


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks nice I agree about changing the wing back to stock. Likewise painting the wheels. Given the colour of the car perhaps bronze would work nicely?


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hadn't thought about bronze, I was thinking of either bright silver, black or anthracite. I'll get them photoshopped this week to see how they look.


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great looking 32, I agree about the spoiler back to stock
Lovely wheels, colour wise, black, gunmetal or bronze will suit ur cars colour the best


----------



## R33zilla (Apr 12, 2012)

Matty can you source that CF ducktail rear spoler?


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is how the car looks now people! Still might change the wheels at some point but these will do for now.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179804-r32-gtr-back-paint.html


----------



## Nismo_R (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice car, the previous wheels do look good on it


----------

